# Machine Polishing Course - Midlands??



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have recently bought a DAS6 and having only used it to run over the other halfs car with some SRP I am keen to learn how to use it properly so was wondering if any of the pro's were running a course in or around the Midlands at any point soon??

i bought the Sonus / menzera kit from CYC and am just a bit aprehensive about diving right in there myself without any tuition. I have read Dave's guide which is excellent.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm not running a course as such, however I can offer tuition in all aspects of detailing, including D/A Polishing across the West Midlands.

Drop me a PM, or an email [email protected] for more details.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Where are you in the midlands mate ?


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Cheers Guys....I am in Rugby but dont mind travelling. if you could PM prices etc that would be great.

Cheers

Stevie


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd be very interested too in this. Based in Great Bridge. Would be great when the weather warms a little :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

id be very interested in the new year to do this, and both detailmyride and showshine are local


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

puntohgt77 said:


> I'd be very interested too in this. Based in Great Bridge. Would be great when the weather warms a little :thumb:


Im originally from Tipton mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not officially a 'pro', but I'd be happy to help give anyone some pointers

I have 3 years DA experience and 1 years' with a Rotary 

Gaz - there is obviously a demand for a course, have you thought about offering one?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

im glad this thread was made as i was planning on making one myself asking for tuitions courses in the midlands, i think if someone does it, it will be worth there time


----------



## Astor306 (May 29, 2009)

I'd also like to learn


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone interested just drop me a PM


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Anyone interested just drop me a PM


Pm'd


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

so have I :buffer:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

puntohgt77 said:


> I'd be very interested too in this. Based in Great Bridge. Would be great when the weather warms a little :thumb:


Where about in Great Bridge? I'm only up the road.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

StevieM3 said:


> Cheers Guys....I am in Rugby but dont mind travelling. if you could PM prices etc that would be great.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stevie


im in Coventry be glad to help


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't have a machine, but would like to have a go, and learn


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well if one of the pro's has the time/space to organise a half day/full day tuition course for a reasonable price it looks like you'll get several people willing to attend.

If the next stage is organised with prices etc then people start putting their names down then hopefully we can get something planned pretty soon :wave:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok guys

Thanks for the PM's (I think i have replied to all of you )

I will be arranging a couple of days across the Midlands (Will update soon)

Why not subscribe to this thread and i will update you all with dates times location etc etc


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Didn't get a reply to my e-mail  but have subscribed 

Many thanks


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yup i will def be up for this.....thanks


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm quite shocked at what I can see in this thread. Two 'detailers' one without insurance and one who has been polishing less than 6 months offering to teach unsuspecting victims.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok so who is Un-insured? Who has only been polisihing for 6 months?

I take great offence if you mean me mate and i have paid my Supporters fee and have machine polished more cars than you have had hot dinners and not one NOT ONE person has ever had anything other than good things to say.

I took a big decision moving into Self employed detailing and a hell of alot of work has gone into it including a £5500 loss to me to get her started.

Unsuspecting victims - Thats nothing short of rude and it saddens me that a fellow member can be so disrespectful to another without ever even speaking with them or seeing the work they do daily !


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

I am not insured and not a pro, but i am willing help out another member :thumb and


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

At the end of the day I would be expecting to work on my own car during the day with some pointers and hints.

Everyone has to start somewhere and obviously the person your talking about must be fairly good to have their own business and premises. 

No one is being forced in to attending these days.

I'm certainly still up for attending!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

somouk said:


> I'm quite shocked at what I can see in this thread. Two 'detailers' one without insurance and one who has been polishing less than 6 months offering to teach unsuspecting victims.


Any reply?


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

^^^^ Don't worry about him Showshine, we've all seen the results you can achieve which look good. :thumb: Proof is in the pudding!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Showshine said:


> Ok guys
> 
> Thanks for the PM's (I think i have replied to all of you )
> 
> ...


Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys - Just bemused as to why someone would say such a thing but i am over it lol.

:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for offering your services guys. :thumb:


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

somouk said:


> I'm quite shocked at what I can see in this thread. Two 'detailers' one without insurance and one who has been polishing less than 6 months offering to teach unsuspecting victims.


I can assure you i'm neither "unsuspecting" nor a "victim", just someone like the OP looking for some hands on guidance and advice, when you've only ever practiced on a scrap panel it would probably be advantageous to simply watch someone who's been using a polisher for any length of time to observe technique etc.

I would dearly love to go to one DaveKG's events, but sadly Brum to Dundee at this time of year is just not an option so something a little closer to home is appealing.

I can appreciate you wanting to make new people aware, thats one of the reasons I visit this site, but to label people as you have is assuming a lot about those people, perhaps you could have worded it a little better.

I'll let you know here whether I learned anything from Showshine.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

subscribed!! 
would love to be able to machine polish but I jus know i'd get carried away and think... oooh... silver..... that's shiny... then i'd have wasted money on a machine, polish, pads and i'd need a respray... definately interested if you run a day of tips etc!


----------



## Zerozero (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Showshine

I live in the Coventry & would love afew pointers about machine polishing . Am i too late to get me name down .


Cheers

Andy :driver:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok,

some have pm'd some haven't.

Lets re-organise due to a couple no longer interested.

Add your name and ill arrange it today

1/


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Ok,
> 
> some have pm'd some haven't.
> 
> ...


1/ Shared


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok lads, going to wait till we get 10 people, then i can go ahead.

Gaz_w - You have PM


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ
4/ Puntohgt77 :thumb:


----------



## retsofkram (Jan 14, 2010)

5/ Retsofkram


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just to tidy up lol :-

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ
4/ Puntohgt77
5/ Retsofkram


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ
4/ Puntohgt77
5/ Retsofkram
6/ Banditbarron


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

getting there guys


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ
4/ Puntohgt77
5/ Retsofkram
6/ Banditbarron
7/ RussZS


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Sounds good, I could do with some guidance :thumb:

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ
4/ Puntohgt77
5/ Retsofkram
6/ Banditbarron
7/ RussZS
8/ *Tay*


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

I was going to bump this thread, but in due deference to showshine i'll bounce it instead 

We need 2 more definites, anyone in the Midlands fancy it ?.


----------



## MGSteve (Jan 16, 2010)

So long as you don't mind a newbie coming along, I would be very interested in joining you. 

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ
4/ Puntohgt77
5/ Retsofkram
6/ Banditbarron
7/ RussZS
8/ *Tay* 
9/ MGSteve


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

MGSteve said:


> So long as you don't mind a newbie coming along, I would be very interested in joining you.
> 
> 1/ Shared
> 2/ Zerozero
> ...


Excellent stuff, welcome to the forum too :wave: One more and we're cookin


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Gaz_w - You have PM


Not received anything?

Gaz


----------



## Andy Bray (Apr 3, 2008)

Bang my name down please.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ
4/ Puntohgt77
5/ Retsofkram
6/ Banditbarron
7/ RussZS
8/ *Tay* 
9/ MGSteve
10/ Andy Bray
11/ Puntoboy

Hopw no one minds me tagging along.


----------



## cannockvxr (Nov 20, 2009)

1/ Shared
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ
4/ Puntohgt77
5/ Retsofkram
6/ Banditbarron
7/ RussZS
8/ *Tay* 
9/ MGSteve
10/ Andy Bray
11/ Puntoboy
12/ cannockvxr


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

As i've not heard anything for a few weeks i'm removing myself from the list, I want to get something sorted out :wave:


1/ 
2/ Zerozero
3/ TurbochargedJJ
4/ Puntohgt77
5/ Retsofkram
6/ Banditbarron
7/ RussZS
8/ *Tay* 
9/ MGSteve
10/ Andy Bray
11/ Puntoboy
12/ cannockvxr


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

showshine, whats going on mate? are you going to give us some more details i.e cost, time you can spend with each person, equipment your willing to let people use and show how to use? You've potentially got 11/12 people willing to attend one of your courses.....

I know the bad weathers due to set in again but a few more details would be nice and we can start arranging some dates?

I don't know what others think but I'd want 4 - 5 hours to learn how to have a go maybe with you showing me first then letting me have a go and you watching to show how I can do a full correction. I'd happily provide the tea/coffee and electric. I'd have my car ready, washed clayed etc ready to start polishing on the day you arrive. I think you would have to use your paint depth recorder and lighting to show the swirls. I'd happily pay £10 per hour for this and going by my math your on to a nice £600 earner just from being a tutor!! :speechles


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Apologies for the delay - A few have pm'd then dropped out then in then out so i have had to re-organise.

I am no trying to find a premises that suits so i will update you very soon guys. Gazw is on board to assist so please bear with me and i'll sort it over the next couple o days.

Many thanks


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

*Reserve*

can i put my name down as reserve???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Kevin OB said:


> can i put my name down as reserve???


You can have my place


----------



## retsofkram (Jan 14, 2010)

Shared said:


> As i've not heard anything for a few weeks i'm removing myself from the list, I want to get something sorted out :wave:
> 
> 1/
> 2/ Zerozero
> ...


Sorry,As i've not heard anything either for a few weeks i'm removing myself from the list, I want to get something sorted out


----------



## Zerozero (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Showshine

Sorry but please remove my name from the list . As i have jump ship .

If anything changes let me know .

Cheers

Andy:wave:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

im based in glos and would like to pop down. ive got experience with both machines but would like to learn more (as im sure you could provide many tips etc, and i cant imagine id learn nothing). 

when you sort out costs/dates etc, i would be willing to put my name down.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

did this class go ahead?


----------

